# Painted Turtles



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anyone else here keep these? If so - how old are they etc?


----------



## python blue (Dec 16, 2006)

arnt painted turtle an exotic how can anyone keep them here


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

Come in spinner


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

No they're not exotic. Emydura subglobosa. They are an australian species but they are a restricted species on qld licence. Common names are also jardine river turtle; worrell's turtle.

Sodoes anyone else here keep them?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Come in spinner



What does this mean?


----------



## nook171 (Dec 16, 2006)

pics?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

Not bothered to take any right now...maybe tonight. But if u want to see what they look like do a google search - or try here for a quick look http://www.cws.org.au/content/standard.asp?name=PaintedTurtle


----------



## python blue (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry my misstake i was thinking about slider turts


----------



## hornet (Dec 16, 2006)

craig latta on this forums keeps and breeds them he is expansa1


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

cool thanks hornet


----------



## cris (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are some for sale
http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=9844


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 17, 2006)

Thx cris - but don't need anymore


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2006)

they are certainly on my to get list


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 5, 2007)

Are they the same as northern yellow faced turtles?


----------



## xrushx (Mar 16, 2007)

i have 2 painted turtles (Emydura Subglobasa) they rock


----------

